# [SOLVED] Samba issue

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I followed an instruction on how to set up Samba described here.

Now my issues are:

```

IgorReinCloud igor # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started

```

This I don't understand. I have net.wlan0 working as I'm connected to the Internet/network, but samba does not see it?

So, next is check the configuration.

```

IgorReinCloud linux # /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[public]"

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

   workgroup = MSHOME

   server string = Samba Server %v

   interfaces = lo, wlan0

   bind interfaces only = Yes

   security = SHARE

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   local master = No

   dns proxy = No

   idmap config * : backend = tdb

   hosts allow = 192.168.1.9, 127.0.0.1

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   browseable = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = Yes

   print ok = Yes

   browseable = No

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/samba/public

   write list = @staff

   read only = No

   create mask = 0766

   guest ok = Yes

```

I guess this is OK as I didn't get any error messages.

```

IgorReinCloud linux # smbclient -L localhost

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Enter root's password: 

Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)

```

Ok, so now I need to look at the log file.

```

IgorReinCloud samba # ls -la

total 28

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 May 27 01:44 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 May 26 18:12 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 May 27 01:44 .keep_net-fs_samba-0

drwx------  4 root root 4096 Apr 17 22:40 cores

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  111 Apr 17 22:40 log.127.0.0.1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 17 22:51 log.192.168.1.9

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 17 23:26 log.igorreincloud

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1555 Apr 18 01:51 log.nmbd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4607 Apr 18 02:02 log.smbd

IgorReinCloud samba # date    

Tue May 27 02:25:21 PDT 2014

```

No log file is created. Which means that samba really didn't start.

Also just to finish the instructions:

```

IgorReinCloud linux # mount -t cifs -o username=root,password=wasqra /home/samba/public /mnt/samba

mount.cifs: bad UNC (/home/samba/public)

```

This error I completely don't understand. I'm trying to mount my samba public directory to the mountpoint, but it comes back wrong?

So what am I doing wrong?

Basically I'm trying to have access to my Gentoo machine from the Windows machine. I don't need any printing. Just reading some files.

If you need more info, just let me know.

Thank you for any hints/pointers.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Fri Jul 25, 2014 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

you should modify in /etc/rc.conf the following entry to this:

```

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

```

Samba should start now, although no netdevice is started.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> you should modify in /etc/rc.conf the following entry to this:
> ...

 

Is there any implications to this?

Does this mean I will have to start network interfaces manually?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, I made that change and rebooted.

Everything seems to be started from the network POV, but I see following at the end of my boot-up screen:

```

WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started

WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started

Starting locals

```

and it actually means I killed my Internet connection.

I can't access the Web anymore. Typing this from different machine.

Any idea?

Thank you.

----------

## Logicien

```
WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

This do not affect connexion status. You can check it with

```
rc-service net.wlan0 status
```

```
WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started
```

If you only want Samba share through the network, you can disable netmount with the rc-update command.

Is net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are set to start at boot time? One thing I do is to set my network devices start in the boot runlevel and Samba start in the default runlevel.

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot

rc-update add net.wlan0 boot

rc-update add samba default
```

This way at boot time, all the network connexions are already started when Samba start.

If you want no password for Samba clients you can set this in the [global] section of smb.conf

```
[global]

...

map to guest = Bad User

security = user

guest account = nobody

...
```

To mount your samba share from a remote Linux machine, in /etc/fstab

```
//MSHOME/public /mnt/samba cifs noauto,password=,rw 0 0
```

MSHOME must have an Ip address as domain name in /etc/hosts, or you have to replace MSHOME with the real IP address where Samba listen to connexions in fstab. Than

```
mount /mnt/samba
```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
> ...

 

```

#rc-service net.wlan0 status

 * status: inactive

```

Therefore I don't have connection.

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started
> ...

 

Yes, LAN only. Not accessible to outside world.

But netmount is something that was here before Samba installation. And I prefer not touch something that worked.  :Wink: 

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are set to start at boot time? One thing I do is to set my network devices start in the boot runlevel and Samba start in the default runlevel.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. One question though.

I'm doing it on a laptop where I have ifplugd daemon installed to manage wired connection. Will it work in this case?

Also what are the implications of this? I mean will there be any issues?

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you want no password for Samba clients you can set this in the [global] section of smb.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well I'm going to use samba from the WinXP machine, not different *nix one.

And I do want to have a password to access this machine.

Also one thing I didn't find on that WiKi page is: where to define a user that will access the samba share?

Thank you.

[EDIT]

Also, for some reason with this change, wicd daemon fails to stop.

When I reboot the machine it tries to be stopped for some time and then tells that there is a failure.

[/EDIT]

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are set to start at boot time? One thing I do is to set my network devices start in the boot runlevel and Samba start in the default runlevel.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I dont think, thats a good idea. IIRC the netscripts belong to the default runlevel as well. Usually, if you set 

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

, the normal services should start without issues. According to wireless: this is a topic for itself. I had a lot issues get this running well. I also get the message 

```
WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

 But after a few seconds the net device is connected. This message occures, cause the net.wlan0 script needs to call wpa_supplicant first, before dhcp or a static address can be assinged to the device. 

Make sure your wpa_supplicant.conf is setup correctly and that you are able to connect to your access point/router. 

For netmount: this mounts networkfilesystems added in /etc/fstab like nfs shares or samba shares. This needs a running net connection before it can mount anything.

greets, bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
>  *Logicien wrote:*   
> ...

 

Well, yes. That's why I didn't do it yet and wanted to confirm it is a good idea.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Make sure your wpa_supplicant.conf is setup correctly and that you are able to connect to your access point/router. 
> 
> 

 

Yes, wpa_supplicant.conf set up properly and without the "rc_hotplug" change, I get connection.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For netmount: this mounts networkfilesystems added in /etc/fstab like nfs shares or samba shares. This needs a running net connection before it can mount anything.
> 
> greets, bb
> ...

 

I could post (type) my wpa_supplicant.conf, but it was working without "rc_hotplug" change, so I assume everything is OK.

What else I can look at/check?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

can you post your wpa_supplicant.conf and your /etc/conf.d/net please?

I think it could be a very little config issue in your case  :Smile: 

Greets, bb

----------

## Logicien

bbgermany,

reading /etc/rc.conf, it say that the boot runlevel allow hotplugging. So, put a net service in that runlevel is good for hotplugging. To allow a service to be hotplugged, you just name it without the prefix ! . The ! disable the hotplug possibility of a service. So,

```
rc-hotplug="net.*"
```

will allow all net services like net.eth0, net.lo, net.wlan0, etc, to be hotplugged.

```
rc-hotplug="!net.*"
```

will disable the hotplug fonctionnality for those services. This is what I understand from the rc.conf explanation of rc-hotplug variable.

```
# rc_hotplug is a list of services that we allow to be hotplugged.

# By default we do not allow hotplugging.

# A hotplugged service is one started by a dynamic dev manager when a matching

# hardware device is found.

# This service is intrinsically included in the boot runlevel.

# To disable services, prefix with a !

# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

# This allows all services to be hotplugged

#rc_hotplug="*"
```

But you are right when you say that the net services can be start from the default runlevel, because the dependancies between scripts are always verify by Openrc. Dependancies are than executed in a logical order to make all enabled scripts start successfully, no matter the runlevel they are in.

ONEEYEMAN,

if you use ifplugd for the wire eth0 connexion, it may replace the net.eth0 script. All is about a good configuration of ifplugd and net.eth0 that will not duplicate and/or conflict each service. The configuration of /etc/rc.conf, ifplugd, /etc/conf.d/net and the enabled boot scripts have to be verified.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> can you post your wpa_supplicant.conf and your /etc/conf.d/net please?
> ...

 

[code]

/etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

	ssid="<MyNetwork>"

	proto=WPA

	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

	pairwise=CCMP TKIP

	group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

	psk=<MySecretPasswordHash>

	priority=5

}

I also use wicd daemon to manage wireless connection inside GNOME.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Anybody?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Anybody?
> 
> Thank you.

 

Hi,

Sorry, i wasnt able to check the config in detail up to now. We had a day off yesterday...  :Wink: 

The configs look good. Does /var/log/messages contain any entry towards your net connection when booting?

@Logicien

You understood this correct. In this case, it also helps starting services, which sometimes depend on a working netdevice, before the device is up. Thats how I understood this in the past.

Greets bb

EDIT: I maybe found a little "dirty" workaround: Since /etc/init.d/samba contains the line "need net" you can add net.lo to your default runlevel. This will provide a working loopback connection with a started net device. iirc i did this in the past as well...  :Smile: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   
> 
> Anybody?
> ...

 

That's OK. I just wanted to make sure everything is good.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The configs look good. Does /var/log/messages contain any entry towards your net connection when booting?
> 
> 

 

This file is huge. What am I looking for? I can grep it for some specidic line...

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Logicien
> 
> You understood this correct. In this case, it also helps starting services, which sometimes depend on a working netdevice, before the device is up. Thats how I understood this in the past.
> ...

 

So is it safe to put them in the boot level?

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Greets bb
> 
> EDIT: I maybe found a little "dirty" workaround: Since /etc/init.d/samba contains the line "need net" you can add net.lo to your default runlevel. This will provide a working loopback connection with a started net device. iirc i did this in the past as well... 
> ...

 

Well net.lo is started at the "boot" level. Should I move it to default?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

just check the messages files for errors, you dont need to post the whole file. by default my net.lo script was in no runlevel. you could try putting it into default instead of boot. i would always put net scripts into default not boot. i think there would be missing dependecies, if they start at boot.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> just check the messages files for errors, you dont need to post the whole file. by default my net.lo script was in no runlevel. you could try putting it into default instead of boot. i would always put net scripts into default not boot. i think there would be missing dependecies, if they start at boot.
> ...

 

I'm using ath9k wireless driver and there is nothing in either /var/log/messages, nor /var/log/messages.0 that relates to the connection failure.

Maybe I need to turn on debugging in the kernel?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I'm using ath9k wireless driver and there is nothing in either /var/log/messages, nor /var/log/messages.0 that relates to the connection failure.
> 
> Maybe I need to turn on debugging in the kernel?
> ...

 

Nope, you dont need to turn on debugging, as long as you get a connection with your wireless card. Have you tried net.lo in runlevel default? Is samba still not starting?

Greets, bb

EDIT: Do you have an entry in /etc/rc.conf like the following?

```
rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

If it is set to yes, set it to no.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [quote="ONEEYEMAN"
> 
> ]Hi,
> ...

 

Nope, you dont need to turn on debugging, as long as you get a connection with your wireless card. Have you tried net.lo in runlevel default? Is samba still not starting?

Greets, bb

EDIT: Do you have an entry in /etc/rc.conf like the following?

```

rc_depend_strict="NO"

```

If it is set to yes, set it to no.

[/quote]

That entry was commented out and I think the default value was "YES".

I uncommented it and set it to "NO".

That doesn't change anything.

Both eth0 and wlan0 are inactive on reboot and after that samba is trying to start but failing to do so since there is no network.

Its getting late here.

Talk to you in the morning.

Thank you.

----------

## Logicien

The script loopback in the boot runlevel take care of activating the loopblack interface lo at boot time. There's no need to put the net.lo script in any runlevel for that.

ONEEYEMAN,

your problem is a network one for the moment. Show us the output of

```
rc-update show
```

and the contain of the /etc/conf.d/net file. These are the keys for network help.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

Result of "rc-update show" below:

```

                acpid | battery      default                 

            alsasound |              default                 

             bootmisc |         boot                         

                 dbus |              default                 

                dcron | battery      default                 

                devfs |                               sysinit

                dmesg |                               sysinit

                 fsck |         boot                         

             hostname |         boot                         

              hwclock |         boot                         

              keymaps |         boot                         

            killprocs |                      shutdown        

          laptop_mode |              default                 

                local | battery      default                 

           localmount |         boot                         

              modules |         boot                         

             mount-ro |                      shutdown        

                 mtab |         boot                         

                mysql | battery      default                 

             net.eth0 | battery      default                 

               net.lo |         boot                         

            net.wlan0 |              default                 

             netmount | battery      default                 

               procfs |         boot                         

                 root |         boot                         

                samba |              default                 

            savecache |                      shutdown        

                 swap |         boot                         

            swapfiles |         boot                         

               sysctl |         boot                         

                sysfs |                               sysinit

             sysklogd | battery      default                 

         termencoding |         boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup |         boot                         

                 udev |                               sysinit

           udev-mount |                               sysinit

              urandom |         boot                         

                 wicd |         boot                         

```

/etc/conf.d/net was posted before.

Thank you.

----------

## Logicien

My friend, /etc/conf.d/net contain only comments. In that case, Openrc make a dhcp request on the interfaces net.eth0 and net.wlan0. It's often good for a wire network connexion, but generally not enough for a wireless one.

If you have to connect to an Access Point, you probably want wpa_supplicant to establish the connexion before any dhcp request. Here is the importance of configure /etc/conf.d/net. The example from the mine look like this

```
config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhclient_wlan0="-v"

modules_wlan0="dhclient !dhcpcd iproute2 iwconfig wireless wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D nl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -t"
```

It will work if /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is occurate, what it look.

Using Openrc to manage your wire net.eth0 and wireless net.wlan0 connexions mean that you do not need Wicd for those. Wicd should be disabled for the moment

```
rc-service wicd stop

rc-update del wicd default
```

unless you really want to use it. The same way, you should disable ifplugd until you get connected by net.eth0 and net.wlan0.

To advoid conflicts, I never allow two or more applications do the same thing at the same time on the same interface. It's specially true when you cannot connect and stay true after too.

If this do not work, you can try the manual method again.

Your boot scripts  proccess look good.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Logicien,

So basically what I will do by removing wicd and ifplugd is start from scratch making sure I can run the network and samba, correct?

Now, what I wonder is how come everything worked before and now after changing hotplug option everything stopped working?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Logicien,

Also, why do you have so much stuff in that file?

Looking at Handbook, it only have 2 small options there...

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, this is really weird.

I have ath9k as a wireless driver.

Before I started playing with all this everything worked.

Now I modified /etc/conf.d/net to read like this:

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dath9k -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -t"

```

And I got following error during the boot:

```

 * Starting wpa_cli on wlan0

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or directory

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/wpa_cli`

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/wpa_supplicant-wlan0.pid`: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

Then I opened another terminal as root and typed this:

```

wpa_supplicant -Dath9k -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

and the output was:

```

Unsupported driver 'ath9k'

```

I don't understand this at all.

I don't have wireless-tools installed at all, but just running wpa_supplicant fails with this error? How come it was working before?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ath9k is not correct for the command line of wpa_supplicant. Either try "-Dwext" or "-Dnl80211"

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

It looks like both are just hangs.

What happened?

Thank you.

----------

## Logicien

ONEEYEMAN,

you just took a Linux driver, ath9k, for a wpa_supplicant driver. Before start wpa_supplicant, you can check if the wireless card see access points whan it scan the wireless neighborhood.

Install the wireless-tools package and do

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 scan | less
```

You should see at least the access point you want to connect to. I have two Atheros wireless cards, on integrated in a laptop and one in a Pci port extension slot in a desktop. They both work well with the Linux ath9k driver.

You can use both drivers in the order -Dnl80211,wext in one command line, as nl80211 driver should be prefered to wext driver that will be use only if nl80211 do not work.

The option -dd increase verbosity, the -t option write timestamp and -f /var/log/wpa.log allow you to read the wpa_supplicant log. You should keep those options until wpa_supplicant will succeed the association with the access point. Try

```
wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D nl80211,wext -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -i wlan0 -t
```

and then check if the association is done after a time

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

The /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file can be in cause if wpa_supplicant fail to associate. If it associate, you can now make a Dhcp request on wlan0 to get Ip configuration. Be sure that all you need to connect to the Internet with Openrc is install: iptables, iproute2, net-tools, iw, wireless-tools, dhclient, dhcpcd, etc.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ONEEYEMAN,
> 
> you just took a Linux driver, ath9k, for a wpa_supplicant driver. Before start wpa_supplicant, you can check if the wireless card see access points whan it scan the wireless neighborhood.
> ...

 

Well. apparently wireless-tools was already installed. So I issued those commands as root and this is what I got:

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 scan |less

iwconfig: unknown command "scan"

```

I then tried to associate with the AP by doing:

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid <MyAPName>

```

The command returned immediately without an association.

What else to try?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Try to associate with the wpa_supplicant command Logicien posted instead of iwconfig. If you are using wpa/wpa2 encryption it wont work with iwconfig at all.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, guys,

Sorry for the long delay. I've been needing the Windows OS on that machine.  :Wink: 

So here is what happens on the Gentoo side:

```

IgorReinCloud igor # ifconfig                                               

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 1c:75:08:ca:19:a6  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 24  bytes 1676 (1.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 1676 (1.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 90:00:4e:51:31:46  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

IgorReinCloud igor # wpa_supplicant -B -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -D nl80211,wext -dd -f /var/log/wpa.log -i wlan0 -t

wpa_supplicant v0.7.3

Copyright (c) 2003-2010, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

This product includes software developed by the OpenSSL Project

for use in the OpenSSL Toolkit (http://www.openssl.org/)

usage:

  wpa_supplicant [-BddhKLqqstuvW] [-P<pid file>] [-g<global ctrl>] \

        -i<ifname> -c<config file> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] [-p<driver_param>] \

        [-b<br_ifname>] [-f<debug file>] \

        [-o<override driver>] [-O<override ctrl>] \

        [-N -i<ifname> -c<conf> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] \

        [-p<driver_param>] [-b<br_ifname>] ...]

drivers:

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  nl80211 = Linux nl80211/cfg80211

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper (deprecated; use wext)

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver (old; use wext with Linux 2.6.13 or newer)

  wired = Wired Ethernet driver

  ralink = Ralink Wireless Client driver

options:

  -b = optional bridge interface name

  -B = run daemon in the background

  -c = Configuration file

  -C = ctrl_interface parameter (only used if -c is not)

  -i = interface name

  -d = increase debugging verbosity (-dd even more)

  -D = driver name (can be multiple drivers: nl80211,wext)

  -g = global ctrl_interface

  -K = include keys (passwords, etc.) in debug output

  -t = include timestamp in debug messages

  -h = show this help text

  -L = show license (GPL and BSD)

  -o = override driver parameter for new interfaces

  -O = override ctrl_interface parameter for new interfaces

  -p = driver parameters

  -P = PID file

  -q = decrease debugging verbosity (-qq even less)

  -u = enable DBus control interface

  -v = show version

  -W = wait for a control interface monitor before starting

  -N = start describing new interface

example:

  wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

IgorReinCloud igor # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

IgorReinCloud igor # wpa_supplicant -Dwext,nl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -f /var/log/wpa.log

wpa_supplicant v0.7.3

Copyright (c) 2003-2010, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

This product includes software developed by the OpenSSL Project

for use in the OpenSSL Toolkit (http://www.openssl.org/)

usage:

  wpa_supplicant [-BddhKLqqstuvW] [-P<pid file>] [-g<global ctrl>] \

        -i<ifname> -c<config file> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] [-p<driver_param>] \

        [-b<br_ifname>] [-f<debug file>] \

        [-o<override driver>] [-O<override ctrl>] \

        [-N -i<ifname> -c<conf> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] \

        [-p<driver_param>] [-b<br_ifname>] ...]

drivers:

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  nl80211 = Linux nl80211/cfg80211

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper (deprecated; use wext)

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver (old; use wext with Linux 2.6.13 or newer)

  wired = Wired Ethernet driver

  ralink = Ralink Wireless Client driver

options:

  -b = optional bridge interface name

  -B = run daemon in the background

  -c = Configuration file

  -C = ctrl_interface parameter (only used if -c is not)

  -i = interface name

  -d = increase debugging verbosity (-dd even more)

  -D = driver name (can be multiple drivers: nl80211,wext)

  -g = global ctrl_interface

  -K = include keys (passwords, etc.) in debug output

  -t = include timestamp in debug messages

  -h = show this help text

  -L = show license (GPL and BSD)

  -o = override driver parameter for new interfaces

  -O = override ctrl_interface parameter for new interfaces

  -p = driver parameters

  -P = PID file

  -q = decrease debugging verbosity (-qq even less)

  -u = enable DBus control interface

  -v = show version

  -W = wait for a control interface monitor before starting

  -N = start describing new interface

example:

  wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

IgorReinCloud igor # 

```

It looks like trying to run wpa_supplicant on the generic driver didn't work.

Any other idea?

[EDIT]

Also here is the relevant kernel .config:

```

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

```

[/EDIT]

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Thu Jun 12, 2014 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

user either "-Dwext" or "-Dnl80211" not both in one commandline.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Already tried it. System just hangs.

```

IgorReinCloud igor # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

See modified output for better layout.  :Wink: 

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

what do you mean with "just hangs". Use "-d" or "-dd" for debugging.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Here is the session with "-dd":

```

IgorReinCloud igor # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     49 67 6f 72 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b                  IgorNetwork     

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='IgorNetwork'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 90:00:4e:51:31:46

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Received 6977 bytes of scan results (13 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c SSID 'IgorNetwork'

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 SSID 't01lGr@d3'

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 SSID 'ZyXEL'

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f SSID 'BoyarskyDMD'

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a SSID 'ATT871'

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 SSID 'ChanningApts'

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 SSID 'ngHub_319332NP01675'

BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 SSID 'DrAladinDDS'

BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 SSID '2WIRE917'

BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 SSID 'CableWiFi'

BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 SSID 'xfinitywifi'

BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 SSID 'BoyarskyDMD-guest'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

1: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

2: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

10: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

12: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

1: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

2: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Received 8006 bytes of scan results (15 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 SSID 'Home 688'

BSS: Add new id 14 BSSID 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a SSID 'Dr.JennyYoo'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

3: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

12: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

13: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

14: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

3: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

14: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (16384 bytes)

Received 9554 bytes of scan results (18 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 3

BSS: Add new id 15 BSSID 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 SSID 'Channing'

BSS: Add new id 16 BSSID 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 17 BSSID 34:ef:44:30:74:19 SSID '2WIRE091'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

3: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

12: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 34:ef:44:30:74:19 ssid='2WIRE091' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

14: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

15: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

16: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

17: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

3: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

12: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 34:ef:44:30:74:19 ssid='2WIRE091' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

14: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

15: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

16: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

17: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (16384 bytes)

Received 11059 bytes of scan results (21 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 4

BSS: Add new id 18 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 19 BSSID 80:c1:6e:2b:5b:a8 SSID 'HP-Print-A8-Officejet 6700'

BSS: Add new id 20 BSSID 00:1e:58:23:c6:71 SSID 'Channing Apt'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

4: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 80:c1:6e:2b:5b:a8 ssid='HP-Print-A8-Officejet 6700' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

14: 00:1e:58:23:c6:71 ssid='Channing Apt' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

15: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

16: 34:ef:44:30:74:19 ssid='2WIRE091' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

17: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

18: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

19: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

20: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

2: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

4: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 80:c1:6e:2b:5b:a8 ssid='HP-Print-A8-Officejet 6700' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 ssid='DrAladinDDS' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID not known

14: 00:1e:58:23:c6:71 ssid='Channing Apt' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

15: c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 ssid='ChanningApts' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

16: 34:ef:44:30:74:19 ssid='2WIRE091' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

17: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

18: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

19: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

20: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

BSS: Remove id 13 BSSID cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 SSID 'Home 688'

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 SSID ''

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 SSID 't01lGr@d3'

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c SSID 'IgorNetwork'

BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 SSID 'ZyXEL'

BSS: Remove id 14 BSSID 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a SSID 'Dr.JennyYoo'

BSS: Remove id 18 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 SSID ''

BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f SSID 'BoyarskyDMD'

BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 SSID 'ngHub_319332NP01675'

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a SSID 'ATT871'

BSS: Remove id 15 BSSID 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 SSID 'Channing'

BSS: Remove id 19 BSSID 80:c1:6e:2b:5b:a8 SSID 'HP-Print-A8-Officejet 6700'

BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 SSID 'DrAladinDDS'

BSS: Remove id 16 BSSID 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 SSID ''

BSS: Remove id 20 BSSID 00:1e:58:23:c6:71 SSID 'Channing Apt'

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 SSID 'ChanningApts'

BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID 34:ef:44:30:74:19 SSID '2WIRE091'

BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 SSID '2WIRE917'

BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 SSID 'CableWiFi'

BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 SSID 'xfinitywifi'

BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 SSID 'BoyarskyDMD-guest'

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

See anything wrong here?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

```

No suitable network found

```

looks like, youre wpa_supplicant.conf is not correct, cause you cannot connect to any ap within a reachable area... Do your router/ap distribute your ssid or is it a hidden ssid?

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

bbgermany,

I just went to check the AP parameters. It uses:

Authentication method: WPA2-Personal

WPA Encryption: AES

SSID is transmitted

Is there a tool that I can run to check for the password?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

1st:

is your ssid in the following list:

```

BSS: Remove id 13 BSSID cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 SSID 'Home 688' 

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 SSID '' 

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 SSID 't01lGr@d3' 

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c SSID 'IgorNetwork' 

BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 SSID 'ZyXEL' 

BSS: Remove id 14 BSSID 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a SSID 'Dr.JennyYoo' 

BSS: Remove id 18 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 SSID '' 

BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f SSID 'BoyarskyDMD' 

BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 SSID 'ngHub_319332NP01675' 

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a SSID 'ATT871' 

BSS: Remove id 15 BSSID 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 SSID 'Channing' 

BSS: Remove id 19 BSSID 80:c1:6e:2b:5b:a8 SSID 'HP-Print-A8-Officejet 6700' 

BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID bc:ee:7b:7a:be:38 SSID 'DrAladinDDS' 

BSS: Remove id 16 BSSID 00:0d:67:25:3d:d4 SSID '' 

BSS: Remove id 20 BSSID 00:1e:58:23:c6:71 SSID 'Channing Apt' 

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID c8:d7:19:e9:90:61 SSID 'ChanningApts' 

BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID 34:ef:44:30:74:19 SSID '2WIRE091' 

BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 SSID '2WIRE917' 

BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 SSID 'CableWiFi' 

BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 SSID 'xfinitywifi' 

BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 SSID 'BoyarskyDMD-guest' 

```

If yes, you need to know your wpa-key and add it in your config file. In another thread changing from -Dwext to -Dnl80211 fixed the connection issue.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

bbgermany,

Yes, it is listed there. Yes, I do know the wpa_key and it is listed in the wpa_supplicant.conf file as a hash value, not an ASCII string. I just don't remember what I used to convert.

Will try to change the driver right now and see what happens.

[EDIT]

Changing the driver didn't help.

The log follows:

```

IgorReinCloud igor # wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

ap_scan=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=11):

     49 67 6f 72 4e 65 74 77 6f 72 6b                  IgorNetwork     

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='IgorNetwork'

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 90:00:4e:51:31:46

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c15b key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c15b key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c15b key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c15b key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (12 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 SSID 'Home 688'

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c SSID 'IgorNetwork'

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f SSID 'BoyarskyDMD'

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 SSID 'ZyXEL'

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 SSID ''

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 SSID 'ngHub_319332NP01675'

BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a SSID 'Dr.JennyYoo'

BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 SSID 't01lGr@d3'

BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a SSID 'ATT871'

BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 SSID '2WIRE917'

BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 SSID 'BoyarskyDMD-guest'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

3: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1431

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

11: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1421

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

3: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1431

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1421

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (16 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 1c:14:48:32:70:b0 SSID 'ATT848'

BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID e0:91:f5:af:29:24 SSID 'montoya'

BSS: Add new id 14 BSSID 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 SSID 'Channing'

BSS: Add new id 15 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 SSID 'CableWiFi'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

3: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1431

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 1c:14:48:32:70:b0 ssid='ATT848' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: e0:91:f5:af:29:24 ssid='montoya' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

14: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

15: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1421

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

3: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1431

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 1c:14:48:32:70:b0 ssid='ATT848' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: e0:91:f5:af:29:24 ssid='montoya' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

14: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421

   skip - SSID mismatch

15: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1421

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

nl80211: Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=0): [NULL]

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (18 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 3

BSS: Add new id 16 BSSID b4:b3:62:51:28:08 SSID 'ZTE'

BSS: Add new id 17 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 SSID 'xfinitywifi'

New scan results available

Selecting BSS from priority group 5

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - no WPA/RSN proto match

3: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1431

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 1c:14:48:32:70:b0 ssid='ATT848' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: e0:91:f5:af:29:24 ssid='montoya' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: b4:b3:62:51:28:08 ssid='ZTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

14: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

15: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

16: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

17: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1421

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 ssid='Home 688' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID not known

2: bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c ssid='IgorNetwork' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed

3: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1431

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f ssid='BoyarskyDMD' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1411

   skip - SSID mismatch

5: 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a ssid='Dr.JennyYoo' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

6: 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 ssid='t01lGr@d3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

7: cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 ssid='ZyXEL' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

8: 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 ssid='ngHub_319332NP01675' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

9: 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a ssid='ATT871' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

10: 1c:14:48:32:70:b0 ssid='ATT848' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

11: 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 ssid='Channing' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x1511

   skip - SSID mismatch

12: e0:91:f5:af:29:24 ssid='montoya' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

13: b4:b3:62:51:28:08 ssid='ZTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   skip - SSID mismatch

14: 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 ssid='2WIRE917' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x431

   skip - SSID mismatch

15: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 ssid='CableWiFi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421

   skip - SSID mismatch

16: 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x421

   skip - SSID mismatch

17: 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 ssid='BoyarskyDMD-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1421

   skip - SSID mismatch

No suitable network found

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface wlan0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID cc:35:40:cb:61:a7 SSID 'Home 688'

BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c8 SSID ''

BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID bc:ee:7b:f1:66:4c SSID 'IgorNetwork'

BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:21 SSID ''

BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 48:f8:b3:83:4d:2f SSID 'BoyarskyDMD'

BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 64:0f:28:a7:40:6a SSID 'Dr.JennyYoo'

BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 00:15:6d:56:1b:25 SSID 't01lGr@d3'

BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID cc:5d:4e:43:40:87 SSID 'ZyXEL'

BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 20:e5:2a:77:82:b9 SSID 'ngHub_319332NP01675'

BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 94:c1:50:31:6b:1a SSID 'ATT871'

BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 1c:14:48:32:70:b0 SSID 'ATT848'

BSS: Remove id 14 BSSID 90:72:40:1b:9f:16 SSID 'Channing'

BSS: Remove id 13 BSSID e0:91:f5:af:29:24 SSID 'montoya'

BSS: Remove id 16 BSSID b4:b3:62:51:28:08 SSID 'ZTE'

BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 00:1e:c7:90:4f:11 SSID '2WIRE917'

BSS: Remove id 15 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c2 SSID 'CableWiFi'

BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID 00:0d:67:24:c2:c1 SSID 'xfinitywifi'

BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 4a:f8:b3:83:4d:20 SSID 'BoyarskyDMD-guest'

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

[/EDIT]

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Fri Jun 13, 2014 8:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

for the hashed wpa-psk, you should use wpa_passphrase. This is the only supported way, as i have understood this. You should check, whether the "key" is the same when you rerun this:

```

wpa_passphrase <your-ssid> <your-wpa-psk>

```

bb

EDIT: Proto should be RSN with WPA2 as well instead of proto=wpa.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> for the hashed wpa-psk, you should use wpa_passphrase. This is the only supported way, as i have understood this. You should check, whether the "key" is the same when you rerun this:
> ...

 

OK, will check.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Proto should be RSN with WPA2 as well instead of proto=wpa.
> 
> 

 

Are you talking about "wpa_supplicant.conf" file here?

[EDIT]

So you are saying that it should be 

```

proto=RSN WPA2

```

right?

[/EDIT]

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

yeah, i meant wpa_supplicant.conf. According to a few websites on google, for WPA2 the correct entry should be

```

proto=RSN

```

but i have also seen entries with

```

proto=WPA2

```

as working config. Im not sure if its supported to have both entries in one line for this.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

bbgermany,

I changed the "proto" line to read:

```

proto=RSN"

```

and got authenticated and then IP from dhcpcd. And I'm writing this from that machine.

So now since I have a working wireless network (I don't really care about wired interface right now), the next step I see would be using "wicd" to manage the network.

What will I need to do in order to run wicd in this environment? As first step I should probably re-emerge it....

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Glad, that we got this fixed  :Smile: 

Im not familiar with wicd, but as far as i have seen, wicd can use your working wpa_supplicant for connecting to your network. 

greets bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

bbgermany,

So lets forget for a second about wicd.

Back to the original problem: samba should now work correctly, right?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

I hope so...

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

No, not really.  :Sad: 

Again trying to run this gives the same errors/problems as in the beginning:

```

IgorReinCloud igor # /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[public]"

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

   workgroup = MSHOME

   server string = Samba Server %v

   interfaces = lo, wlan0

   bind interfaces only = Yes

   security = SHARE

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   local master = No

   dns proxy = No

   idmap config * : backend = tdb

   hosts allow = 192.168.1.9, 127.0.0.1

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   browseable = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = Yes

   print ok = Yes

   browseable = No

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/samba/public

   write list = @staff

   read only = No

   create mask = 0766

   guest ok = Yes

IgorReinCloud igor # smbclient -L localhost

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Enter root's password: 

Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)

IgorReinCloud igor # ls -la /var/log/samba 

total 28

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 May 27 01:44 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Jun 13 02:18 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 May 27 01:44 .keep_net-fs_samba-0

drwx------  4 root root 4096 Apr 17 22:40 cores

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  111 Apr 17 22:40 log.127.0.0.1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 17 22:51 log.192.168.1.9

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 17 23:26 log.igorreincloud

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1555 Apr 18 01:51 log.nmbd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4746 May 30 02:58 log.smbd

```

No log file is created, and no connection can be established.

Samba configuration file is displayed as well on the output of "testparm.

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

OK,

for the rlimit_max error, do the following: add the following line to /etc/security/limits.conf

```

*              -       nofile         16384

```

then run: 

```

ulimit -n 16384

```

This should fix the testparm issue. Did you start samba via the init-script?

```

/etc/init.d/samba start

```

Does it return with the same error we had at the beginning of the thread?

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK,
> 
> for the rlimit_max error, do the following: add the following line to /etc/security/limits.conf
> ...

 

Changed. But I still see that error.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you start samba via the init-script?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

IgorReinCloud igor # cat /etc/security/limits.conf

# /etc/security/limits.conf

#

#Each line describes a limit for a user in the form:

#

#<domain>        <type>  <item>  <value>

#

#Where:

#<domain> can be:

#        - an user name

#        - a group name, with @group syntax

#        - the wildcard *, for default entry

#        - the wildcard %, can be also used with %group syntax,

#                 for maxlogin limit

#

#<type> can have the two values:

#        - "soft" for enforcing the soft limits

#        - "hard" for enforcing hard limits

#

#<item> can be one of the following:

#        - core - limits the core file size (KB)

#        - data - max data size (KB)

#        - fsize - maximum filesize (KB)

#        - memlock - max locked-in-memory address space (KB)

#        - nofile - max number of open files

#        - rss - max resident set size (KB)

#        - stack - max stack size (KB)

#        - cpu - max CPU time (MIN)

#        - nproc - max number of processes

#        - as - address space limit (KB)

#        - maxlogins - max number of logins for this user

#        - maxsyslogins - max number of logins on the system

#        - priority - the priority to run user process with

#        - locks - max number of file locks the user can hold

#        - sigpending - max number of pending signals

#        - msgqueue - max memory used by POSIX message queues (bytes)

#        - nice - max nice priority allowed to raise to values: [-20, 19]

#        - rtprio - max realtime priority

#

#<domain>      <type>  <item>         <value>

#

*               -       nofile          16384

#*               soft    core            0

#*               hard    rss             10000

#@student        hard    nproc           20

#@faculty        soft    nproc           20

#@faculty        hard    nproc           50

#ftp             hard    nproc           0

#@student        -       maxlogins       4

# End of file

IgorReinCloud igor # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * WARNING: samba is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

IgorReinCloud igor # /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[public]"

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

   workgroup = MSHOME

   server string = Samba Server %v

   interfaces = lo, wlan0

   bind interfaces only = Yes

   security = SHARE

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   local master = No

   dns proxy = No

   idmap config * : backend = tdb

   hosts allow = 192.168.1.9, 127.0.0.1

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   browseable = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = Yes

   print ok = Yes

   browseable = No

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/samba/public

   write list = @staff

   read only = No

   create mask = 0766

   guest ok = Yes

```

During the reboot, I got the same warnings, that net.eth0 and net.wlan0 are started but inactive. Which means we should somehow activate net.eth0.

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

please remove the lines "bind interfaces only" and "interfaces" from your samba config and try again.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

   interfaces = lo wlan0

   bind interfaces only = yes

```

Are you sure? Seems the comment about this part says otherwise....

Thank you.

[EDIT]

Anyway, removing it does not do anything. Will try to reboot to check

[/EDIT]

[EDIT2]

After reboot, the rc_limit error is gone, but everything else stays the same.

[/EDIT2]

----------

## bbgermany

I rechecked a lot of forums and a bugzilla report as well. I hope you still have:

```

rc_depend_strict="NO"

```

set in /etc/rc.conf

This should work around the issue, when you have a net.XXX script in the default runlevel (see: http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/openrc/projects/openrc/ticket/33.html )

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, sorry. That line was turned off.

After turning it on, I am getting a new error:

```

IgorReinCloud igor # smbclient -L localhost

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Enter root's password: 

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.6.23]

Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth = no' or 'client ntlmv2 auth = yes'

tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

```

This is a new page, so I will push samba config for reference.  :Wink: 

```

IgorReinCloud igor # /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[public]"

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]

   workgroup = MSHOME

   server string = Samba Server %v

   security = SHARE

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   local master = No

   dns proxy = No

   idmap config * : backend = tdb

   hosts allow = 192.168.1.9, 127.0.0.1

   hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   read only = No

   browseable = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   printable = Yes

   print ok = Yes

   browseable = No

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/samba/public

   write list = @staff

   read only = No

   create mask = 0766

   guest ok = Yes

```

Need to go to sleep. Will talk to you in the morning.

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

OK, good night but we have samba running now. Problem with NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED is, you need to set a samba password for accessing the shares. You should not (and maybe cannot) do this with root. Use a normal user for this. If you dont have a user, create one and use "smbpasswd" to set a samba password for this user. Then try again with the following command:

```

smbclient -L localhost -U <username>

```

It should look similiar like this:

```

smbclient -L localhost -U <username>

Enter <username>'s password:

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.6.6]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (raspi server (Samba, Debian 7.1))

        Virtual_PDF_Printer Printer   Virtual PDF Printer

        HP_DeskJet_1050A Printer   HP_DeskJet_1050A

Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.6.6]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        RASPI                raspi server (Samba, Debian 7.1)

        ZEUS                 zeus server (Samba, Ubuntu)

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        WORKGROUP            ZEUS

```

greets and good night bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

bbgermany,

1. Yes, wicd works. I just added it and it is now running with no problems.

2. Setting the password for the user fails:

```

igor@IgorReinCloud ~ $ smbpasswd 

Old SMB password:

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the password change: Error was : NT_STATUS_RPC_PROTOCOL_ERROR.

```

I still have samba-3 installed on my machine.

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

please run as root:

```

smbpasswd -a igor

```

If this was running without issues run the following as root:

```

smbpasswd -e igor

```

AFAIK you have to enable a special option in smb.conf for allowing changing the password via smbpasswd as user. Oh and btw, did you check, that samba is running correctly as process via ps. There must be at least on smbd and one nmbd process running.

greets bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

bbgermany,

```

igor@IgorReinCloud ~/wxWidgets $ smbclient -L localhost -U igor

WARNING: The security=share option is deprecated

Enter igor's password: 

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.6.23]

Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth = no' or 'client ntlmv2 auth = yes'

tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

```

Looks like we are making progress.  :Wink: 

Is this error because I have "security=share" or something else?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

i dont have set "security" in my smb.conf. Remove or disable the line and try again.

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK, that did it.

Now about "security=" line: why did you remove it? What are the consequences of such removal?

Thank you.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

I used a default config for the basics and "security" wasnt set in this case. This is my basic file for shared homdirs:

```

[global]

        server string = %h server (Samba)

        map to guest = Bad User

        obey pam restrictions = Yes

        pam password change = Yes

        passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

        passwd chat = *Enter\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\s*\spassword:* %n\n *password\supdated\ssuccessfully* .

        unix password sync = Yes

        syslog = 0

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 1000

        dns proxy = No

        usershare allow guests = Yes

        load printers = no

        printing = bsd

        cups options = raw

        printcap name = /dev/null

        disable spoolss = Yes

        print command = lpr -r -P'%p' %s

        lpq command = lpq -P'%p'

        lprm command = lprm -P'%p' %j

[homes]

        comment = Homedirectories

        read only = No

        browseable = No

        browsable = No

```

bb

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the help.

----------

